# Whipped Body Butter Recipe Question



## MrsHearnie (Jan 19, 2012)

Morning all,

I am a newbie & working on Creating whipped body butter recipes. It's really important to me that they don't feel greasy, that they feel nice & smooth when they go on & I'm trying to keep them 100% natural 

ATM, the general recipe is 80% hard butters, 20% oils (changes a little here & there for a heavier or lighter butter etc) I'd like to add corn starch to reduce greasiness & perhaps I should add a little glycerine for glide?

So, my questions:

1- if I'm adding glycerine & corn starch, the product is still all natural right? From my research, that seems to be the case

2- what % would you suggest I add these 2 ingredients? I was thinking 1-2%? Any recommendations? 

Thanks so much for any help. I am having such a great time learning about oils & butters & recipes    

Bel


----------



## dagmar88 (Jan 19, 2012)

FDA has not developed a definition for use of the term natural.
You _could_ use it as you please, even though all of your ingredients are processed.

Anhydrous body butters will always feel greasy.
If you want to make something with the feel you describe, I'd go for a cream or lotion.


----------



## MrsHearnie (Jan 19, 2012)

Yes, I was starting to wonder about the term "natural" I don't think I'll use that word. 

& I'm also coming to the realisation that perhaps an all oil butter is never going to be free of greasiness  may definitely look into making an oil & water style butter instead


----------



## dagmar88 (Jan 19, 2012)

Almost forgot, glycerin is water soluble.

No sad face, cremes and lotions give you so much more possibilities!


----------



## MrsHearnie (Jan 19, 2012)

Haha, cool! I'll do a    face instead!

Oh right, it's water soluble! Lucky I asked! Thanks


----------



## lauramw71 (Jan 20, 2012)

You can cut the greasiness feel, but never get rid of it 100%.  BUT... it doesn't take long for that greasiness to go away.  I absolutely LOVE slathering on body butter after a hot shower or bath.  You can also use a majority of mango over shea for a less greasy feel.  I just adore whipped butters!!


----------



## judymoody (Jan 20, 2012)

Some people use cyclomethicone or IPM in their body butters to promote glide.  However by most definitions, these ingredients can't be considered "natural."  

If you delve into lotions or creams, you will need a preservative that is suitable to your end product.


----------



## paillo (Jan 20, 2012)

natrasorb (tapioca starch) can be used instead of cornstarch -- really light and fluffy.

as far as preservatives go, leucidal liquid is a naturally-derived possibility. i get mine from lotioncrafter.

i have some, but haven't tried it yet, of the relatively new Neodefend for a preservative accepted in certified organic cosmetics. eager to try it! http://www.lotioncrafter.com/neodefend.html


----------



## Stinkydancer (Jan 21, 2012)

judymoody said:
			
		

> Some people use cyclomethicone or IPM in their body butters to promote glide.  However by most definitions, these ingredients can't be considered "natural."
> 
> If you delve into lotions or creams, you will need a preservative that is suitable to your end product.



IPM is the only thing IMO that cuts some of the greasiness in whipped butters. It's straight oil and butter so you have to expect it to be greasy.

I never had much luck with Cornstarch or Dri Flo- I had to use too much for an effect and then I felt it. :shock: 

As far as using the term natural....I wouldn't. Like a poster above mentioned- there is no clear cut definition of it. 

I prefer to use terms- like handmade, well thought out, made with the care of skin in mind...you get the picture there. 
I also explain my in ingredients on my Etsy listing say if I used IPM- what it is and why I used it.

People want good products which feel nice on the skin that have ingredients that they can read and understand...even with IPM in a butter or lotion- look at that ingredient list and then go to the store and look at some of the lotion there. Huge enough difference to give people reason to consider your products even if you don't tout the natural thing.

There are many companies...are you listening Lush?...that tout themselves as all natural though their ingredients are far from it. 
You don't want to be lumped in that category. 

If you wanted a drier butter- I would consider oils that are easily absorbed into the skin as well like FCO- it whips nicely with Shea.

Be careful with Cornstarch- I heard people can have reactions from it.


----------



## lauramw71 (Jan 22, 2012)

I use both cyclo and IPM in my body butter.  But that definately takes away the 100% natural...  You CAN keep it all natural, but you're going to have a greasier feeling afterwards.  I've used cornstarch in mine when I first started making it, and like StinkyDancer, I don't like how it feels on my skin.


----------



## MrsHearnie (Jan 23, 2012)

Oh such great replies! Thanks so much for taking the time!

I have actually purchased some IPM & I figure, with all these lush & gorgeous oils & butters going in to my butter, a few extra additives isn't going to hurt too much compared to how much is in commercial creams hey!?!

I've also been meaning to buy some FCO as I've heard many good things about it. Will do that soon


----------



## homerunsally (Jan 24, 2012)

Body butters are my absolute favorites. We use it everywhere. Shea is a breathable butter that holds alot of moisture in and has healing properties. I whip it up with hemp seed oil and vitamin e. Lovely on dry spots, heels, and even my face. It is greasy but absorbs quickly. All my friends say that I look so good lately????


----------



## phoenixL (Feb 5, 2012)

*Body butter consistency*

Hi All,

Below is my body basic body butter recipe. Even though this recipe is fine for cooler weather ( super frosty whipped body butter a bit harder feel ), I was told that some of it turned into liquid oil in hotter weather like Asia ( equator zone ). Is there anything I need to add to make it more weather resistant? I also noticed that my body butter becomes softer or harder depending on the room temperature. How can I make it a creamy consistency regardless of the changes in weather just like the commercial ones. Thanks.

4 oz shea butter 
1 oz jojoba oil 
1 oz sweet almond oil 
1 tbsp corn starch


----------



## judymoody (Feb 5, 2012)

The commercial body butters are typically oil/water emulsions and are more stable in various weather conditions because they include an emulsifier.

If you want to stick with anhydrous, for hotter temperatures try upping the amount of butter to liquid oil or use a harder butter.


----------



## phoenixL (Feb 5, 2012)

Thanks for the response. My boddy butter has frosty feel to it instead of creamy. It does melt easily on the skin though. How do i get that thick but creamy feel? Is adding water the only way to get creaminess or there is some other additive i can use?


----------

